
YouTube wants to delete you if they deem you to not be “commercially viable” - jwildeboer
https://www.youtube.com/t/terms?preview=20191210#ae7e8c059d
======
jwildeboer
In their proposed update to the terms, YouTube wants to be able to delete your
channel, account, access should you/your content be deemed by YouTube to not
be “commercially viable” enough.

I guess using an #adblocker could be sufficient? Or not enough views? Both?

“Terminations by YouTube for Service Changes

YouTube may terminate your access, or your Google account’s access to all or
part of the Service if YouTube believes, in its sole discretion, that
provision of the Service to you is no longer commercially viable.”

~~~
elmerfud
I doubt that not enough views would be the issue they would close an account
over. Sure there's some cost to store the video but the majority of the cost
that YouTube bears is in views.

I suspect this is will be used against accounts that have high
view/subscribers but their content is such it can't/won't be monetized by
YouTube.

